# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Hn thanh lí nhiều đồ linh tinh

## dobinh1961

Giá bán chưa có chuyển chậm viettel
Tên tôi là đỗ đức bình đt 0943755199 địa chỉ số 10 ngõ 112 tây sơn đống đa hà nội
vietcombank 0011004307244 
Sở giao dịch

----------


## dobinh1961

Vít me f20 bước 5 hay 6 hành trình 130 (nếu thay ray hành trình dài hơn) ray bản 9 nhôm dầy 10 
Giá đã bán

----------

tieuky

----------


## đồng nát

Mình muốn bán đồng nát:
- 1 máy in canon 1120
- 1 máy in HP 1020
- 1 máy scan epson v10
- 2 cây máy tính 
Bạn nào quan tâm inbox mình Hoặc liên hệ: 043 7723 624

----------


## ductrung

> Ray mini bản 9 li
> Có 7 bộ ray giá 150.000₫/1bộ
> Con trượt dài
> Đính kèm 37405Đính kèm 37406
> Giá bán chưa có chuyển chậm viettel
> Tên tôi là đỗ đức bình đt 0943755199 địa chỉ số 10 ngõ 112 tây sơn đống đa hà nội
> vietcombank 0011004307244 
> Sở giao dịch


Mình lấy 1bộ nhé

----------


## Minh Long

Hàng đẹp giá ngon ạ.

----------

dobinh1961

----------


## dobinh1961

> Mình lấy 1bộ nhé


Ok cho địa chỉ
1bộ gồm 2 thanh ray và 2 con trượt

----------


## hoctap256

Bác cho em đặt gạch bộ vitme  1 hay 2 hôm tới em ra lấy ạ  :Smile:

----------


## dobinh1961

> Bác cho em đặt gạch bộ vitme  1 hay 2 hôm tới em ra lấy ạ


Ok nhận gạch

----------


## dobinh1961

Thk f 12 bước 2 như ảnh trục 2 đầu 10 
Giá đã bán (hàng chưa vệ sinh trơn không zơ lắc)

----------


## rypnd

Có thanh nào đầu trục 8mm, dài 20cm và 30cm ko bác

----------


## dobinh1961

Thêm ảnh vít me 12 thk đường kính đai ốc 25 tâm 2 lỗ 36 hàng không rơ lắc

----------


## dobinh1961

Bà lăng thăng bằng trọng lượng 1.5 kg cáp 3 li dài 1.3 m tải trọng 2.5kg  đến 5kg mục đích sử dụng treo đồ chế cháo .........giá 100.000₫/1

----------


## dobinh1961

Có ai cần khoá nhật bãi không nhỉ

----------


## dobinh1961

Ê tô khoan bàn  kẹp đồ 10cm giá 280.000₫

----------


## aiemphuong

còn cây nào ht tầm 150 - 200 ko bác



> Vít me f20 bước 5 hay 6 hành trình 130 (nếu thay ray hành trình dài hơn) ray bản 9 nhôm dầy 10 
> Giá đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

> còn cây nào ht tầm 150 - 200 ko bác


Còn toàn loại to f 28 và 32

----------


## dobinh1961

sau vài tháng thử nghiệm đồ dùng tốt bao sử dụng quay đầu
hàng có số lượng

----------


## Nam CNC

đóng gói lại cho tui hết cái mớ trên A4 trừ 2 cái cuối cùng nha loại dùng cho bulon nha.

Nam 0908415648 , 134 Vĩnh Hội , f4 , q4 , HCM ... tiền hàng 340K đúng không chủ thớt ? , ship bao nhiêu , cho cái tài khoản luôn nha.

----------


## Totdo

Lấy: 3 vitme phi 12 bước 2. ( lấy cùng một loại nhé bác chủ)
1 chìa khóa nhật loại to dùng cho đầu 16
1 chìa khóa dùng cho đầu 13
2 món đánh dấu trong hình


Bổ xung thêm chìa cho đầu khoan 16 cái lổ nhét vừa me khoan 9 mm


Tính tổng thiệt hại giúp luôn bác chủ
Minh O935417382

----------


## Khoa C3

Mít tờ Nam cho em xin vài cái 4 cạnh dc ko.
Lắp vào đây có khi vừa

----------


## ppgas

Bác gửi luôn cho em 1 bộ giống chỗ Namcnc luôn nhé.
Gửi luôn về chỗ Nam luôn. Hết bao nhiêu báo em chuyển tiền nhé.

----------


## thuyetnq

Bác cho mình lấy 1 bộ 4 cạnh và 1 bộ lục giác 5cm

----------


## Totdo

> Bác cho mình lấy 1 bộ 4 cạnh và 1 bộ lục giác 5cm


Có phải anh thuyết có sdt ....7307455, thì ship chung với em cho tiện, khi nào nhận hàng em cầm về cho bác tiện thể giao lưu ít phong lan

Minh O935417382

----------


## dobinh1961

> đóng gói lại cho tui hết cái mớ trên A4 trừ 2 cái cuối cùng nha loại dùng cho bulon nha.
> 
> Nam 0908415648 , 134 Vĩnh Hội , f4 , q4 , HCM ... tiền hàng 340K đúng không chủ thớt ? , ship bao nhiêu , cho cái tài khoản luôn nha.


sip thêm 30.000d nhé

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## dobinh1961

> Lấy: 3 vitme phi 12 bước 2. ( lấy cùng một loại nhé bác chủ)
> 1 chìa khóa nhật loại to dùng cho đầu 16
> 1 chìa khóa dùng cho đầu 13
> 2 món đánh dấu trong hình
> Đính kèm 37957
> 
> Bổ xung thêm chìa cho đầu khoan 16 cái lổ nhét vừa me khoan 9 mm
> Đính kèm 37974
> 
> ...


khóa loại to 60.000/1 chiếc

----------


## Totdo

> khóa loại to 60.000/1 chiếc


Ok bác, thêm cái khóa đầu 13 nữa là 100k, 2 món trong hình 140k, 3 cây vitme 900k, tổng cộng là 1.140k
Bác nhắn stk, em nhắn bác địa chỉ

----------


## dobinh1961

> Thk f 12 bước 2 như ảnh trục 2 đầu 10 
> Giá 300.000/1cây (hàng chưa vệ sinh trơn không zơ lắc)
> Đính kèm 37894Đính kèm 37895Đính kèm 37896


đã bán 3 vít me f12 dài chỉ còn 3 ngắn

----------


## dobinh1961

> Ok bác, thêm cái khóa đầu 13 nữa là 100k, 2 món trong hình 140k, 3 cây vitme 900k, tổng cộng là 1.140k
> Bác nhắn stk, em nhắn bác địa chỉ


đã gửi tin nhắn

----------


## dobinh1961

Khoá 16 và 13 như này

----------


## thuyetnq

> Có phải anh thuyết có sdt ....7307455, thì ship chung với em cho tiện, khi nào nhận hàng em cầm về cho bác tiện thể giao lưu ít phong lan
> 
> Minh O935417382


Đúng rồi anh Minh  :Smile: 
 Mình đang ở Kontum,tí chuyển tiền xong ,nhờ bác chủ gởi chung hàng với bác Totdo cho tiện .

----------


## dobinh1961

Cận cảnh vít

----------


## Totdo

> Khoá 16 và 13 như này


Bán 2 cái khóa khuyến mãi 2 cái đầu khoan luôn bác chủ? Thank bác nhé 
Hàng của bác thuyet gởi với em luôn bác chủ nhé

----------


## dobinh1961

> Bán 2 cái khóa khuyến mãi 2 cái đầu khoan luôn bác chủ? Thank bác nhé ������
> Hàng của bác thuyet gởi với em luôn bác chủ nhé


ok sáng mai chuyển chậm viettel

----------


## dobinh1961

> Bác cho mình lấy 1 bộ 4 cạnh và 1 bộ lục giác 5cm


nhận gạch sao không có số đt liên hệ nhỉ

----------


## Totdo

Cái khóa của đầu khoan 13 của em đang khác hệ với của bác đang đo
Bác chọn giúp cái chổ đó anh em 8 mm là vừa

Cái chổ đó của em nhét vừa me 8 mm

----------


## thuyetnq

> nhận gạch sao không có số đt liên hệ nhỉ


 Mình là Thuyết 
 Đã gọi cho bác lúc 11h . số phôn ....307455
 Đã chuyển 180 ngàn vào tk bác chủ.
 Nhờ bác gởi giúp với hàng của bác Totdo nhé
 hai món nầy nha



Cảm ơn bác nhiều

----------


## dobinh1961

> Mình là Thuyết 
>  Đã gọi cho bác lúc 11h . số phôn ....307455
>  Đã chuyển 180 ngàn vào tk bác chủ.
>  Nhờ bác gởi giúp với hàng của bác Totdo nhé
>  hai món nầy nha
> 
> 
> 
> Cảm ơn bác nhiều


ok đã nhận tiền sáng mai 8h chuyển

----------


## dobinh1961

giải pháp cho ai thích dùng tay có nút gạt 
loại nhỏ kẹp taro đến 6 giá 85.000d
loại to kẹp taro từ 6 trở lên 115.000d (có công dụng kẹp lục vít cứng đầu )

----------


## dobinh1961

> Cái khóa của đầu khoan 13 của em đang khác hệ với của bác đang đo
> Bác chọn giúp cái chổ đó anh em 8 mm là vừa
> 
> Cái chổ đó của em nhét vừa me 8 mm


ok để tìm đúng nó

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> giải pháp cho ai thích dùng tay có nút gạt 
> loại nhỏ kẹp taro đến 6 giá 85.000d
> loại to kẹp taro từ 6 trở lên 115.000d (có công dụng kẹp lục vít cứng đầu )


Em lấy 2 cái taro, còn bộ lục giác 7 cái và 2 đầu chuyển 4 cạnh em lấy thêm
Thanks

----------


## Xuan Gio

còn kẹp nhỏ không bác, để em 1 cái.




> giải pháp cho ai thích dùng tay có nút gạt 
> loại nhỏ kẹp taro đến 6 giá 85.000d
> loại to kẹp taro từ 6 trở lên 115.000d (có công dụng kẹp lục vít cứng đầu )Đính kèm 38007Đính kèm 38008

----------


## Nam CNC

tui mở hàng đắt ghê , vẫn chưa thấy cái tài khoản , đừng có quên cái đơn hàng của em nhé , em mà bị hụt là em trù ẻo cho ế tới cuối năm luôn đó.

----------


## dobinh1961

Đây này đúng không

----------


## dobinh1961

ok có đúng không

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Totdo

> Đây này đúng không


chính nó đấy bác

----------


## dobinh1961

> còn kẹp nhỏ không bác, để em 1 cái.


Vẫn còn có số lượng

----------


## dobinh1961

Có gạch 2 vít me  f 12 bước 2

----------


## kemxoi

Anh ơi, anh có bàn trượt mini không ạ?

----------


## dobinh1961

> Anh ơi, anh có bàn trượt mini không ạ?


Loại này á
kẹp đồ 10cm hành trình cũng vậy

----------


## legiao

Còn kẹp taro nầy cho 2 cái bác ơi .

----------


## dobinh1961

> Còn kẹp taro nầy cho 2 cái bác ơi .


vẫn còn có số lượng

----------


## kemxoi

> Loại này á
> kẹp đồ 10cm hành trình cũng vậy


Dạ không anh, ý em là kiểu như  hoặc là như

----------


## dobinh1961

Cập nhập lại vít me f12 bước 2 chỉ còn 1
Lục vít taro chuyển bu lông đã bán 1 số vẫn còn  nhé

----------


## legiao

Chời oi Chuyển tiền vào đâu để mua đây bác

----------


## dobinh1961

> Chời oi Chuyển tiền vào đâu để mua đây bác


Trang đầu ấy (có thiếu sót xin lỗi nhé)

----------


## dobinh1961

đã bán xóa hình

----------


## dobinh1961

Hàng vẫn còn

----------


## solero

Góp ý tí. Bác viết hết câu xong thì Enter xuống dòng xong hẵng chèn ảnh nhé. Để như này khó theo dõi lắm.

----------


## dobinh1961

> Góp ý tí. Bác viết hết câu xong thì Enter xuống dòng xong hẵng chèn ảnh nhé. Để như này khó theo dõi lắm.


Cám ơn nhé

----------


## vufree

Bác cho giá đi.

----------


## legiao

Gửi 2 cái kẹp taro nhé bác .dưới chử ký ấy

----------


## dobinh1961

> Gửi 2 cái kẹp taro nhé bác .dưới chử ký ấy


đã nhận tiền

----------


## dobinh1961

Tháo máy tính đồng bộ được hàng 100 chiếc fan như ảnh chất liệu nhôm đồng dùng máy phay cơ tốc độ 9000v/ phút phay mỏng đi đánh gờ dưới để biến thành fan 1366 và 2011 máy chủ nhưng không đủ trình độ định bán đồng nát anh em nào có nhu cầu sử dụng lấy nhé giá 20.000₫/1

----------


## dobinh1961

cập nhập hàng tồn
lục vít chuyển bu luông taro fan đã bán nhiều nhưng vẫn còn
vít me f12 bước 2 còn 1 cây có gạch
giá ảnh trang trên nhé

----------


## dobinh1961

> Đính kèm 37952
> sau vài tháng thử nghiệm đồ dùng tốt bao sử dụng quay đầu
> hàng có số lượng


bán tiếp nào

----------


## Nam CNC

hàng chất lượng , made in japan nhìn phê quá.... đã chuyển tiền rồi nha bác Bình , mấy hôm nay chuyển nhà lu bu quá .

2 cây taro hàng nước nào vậy bác chủ ? japan luôn hả.

----------


## inhainha

> Đính kèm 37952
> sau vài tháng thử nghiệm đồ dùng tốt bao sử dụng quay đầu
> hàng có số lượng


Bác chủ thớt cho mình 1 set y chang trên trang A4 nhé. Cho xin số tk luôn

----------


## Gamo

Bác chủ cho mình 1 sét vít 4 cạnh & 1 set cuối (loại chuôi to nhất) & số tK để chuyển tiền nhe

----------


## mylove299

> Bác chủ cho mình 1 sét vít 4 cạnh & 1 set cuối (loại chuôi to nhất) & số tK để chuyển tiền nhe


Tk ở trang đầu ý a D. e cũng đã mua 1 set rùi  :Big Grin:

----------


## dobinh1961

> hàng chất lượng , made in japan nhìn phê quá.... đã chuyển tiền rồi nha bác Bình , mấy hôm nay chuyển nhà lu bu quá .
> 
> 2 cây taro hàng nước nào vậy bác chủ ? japan luôn hả.


Xin lỗi cả nhà vì không  đề rõ xuất sứ cái quan trong  nhất  là hàng  dùng  thế  nào 
Chỉ biết taro hàng trung quốc chất lượng
Lục vít hàng đài Loan xuất ( chủ hàng bảo vậy hàng ....) Đã nhận tiền

----------


## dobinh1961

Tháo máy tiện được bàn xe dao đánh côn 
đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

Ụ động máy tiện côn số 3 nặng 17 kg hoạt động tốt
Giá đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

Bàn t bằng gang nặng 40kg chưa vệ sinh ngoài bãi kích thước 900*250*50 giá 1.100.000₫ nhược điểm có gân dưới



0943755199

----------


## truongkiet

bàn T này của máy mài

----------


## Kiến

> Mình muốn bán đồng nát:
> - 1 máy in canon 1120
> - 1 máy in HP 1020
> - 1 máy scan epson v10
> - 2 cây máy tính 
> Bạn nào quan tâm inbox mình Hoặc liên hệ: 043 7723 624


Bạn cho mình sđt mình muốn mua case máy tính của bạn. 0983.668.623

----------


## dobinh1961

[QUOTE=dobinh1961;115592]Tháo máy tiện được bàn xe dao đánh côn 
đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

cập nhập lại 
bàn xe dao máy tiện đã bán 
vít lục chuyển đổi vẫn còn
ụ động máy tiện còn
vít me f 12 bước 2 còn 1  tạm gạch
ba lăng thăng bằng còn vài chục cái
fan tản nhiệt còn nhiều

----------


## imechavn

> Ụ động máy tiện côn số 3 nặng 17 kg hoạt động tốt
> Giá  1.000.000₫


Bác cho xin thông số kích thước của em này giúp nhé!

----------


## dobinh1961

> Bác cho xin thông số kích thước của em này giúp nhé!


đế rời dầy 45 tâm lỗ 145 (côn số 3)

----------

imechavn

----------


## dobinh1961

cập nhập lại 
bàn xe dao máy tiện đã bán 
vít lục chuyển đổi vẫn còn
ụ động máy tiện còn
bàn t vẫn còn xuống 1trieu
ba lăng thăng bằng còn vài chục cái
fan tản nhiệt còn nhiều

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz4hy6wP2g6

----------


## dobinh1961

còn vài bộ bán nào

----------


## aiemphuong

bác có bán mũi taro trong ko .

----------


## dobinh1961

Nsk F28 bước 5 tổng dài470 hành trình 200
Giá đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

Ray mini bản 9
2 bộ dài 250 con trượt dài 40 giá đã bán1 bộ
1 bộ ngắn dài 160 còn trượt 30 giá đã bán 
Mua 3 bộ bao chuyển


0943755199

----------


## minhhung999

Lấy cặp ray nhỏ và bộ lục giác như sms nhe bác

----------


## dobinh1961

> Lấy cặp ray nhỏ và bộ lục giác như sms nhe bác


Nhận gạch ray ngắn

----------


## Nguyễn Đại

bác cho cháu  gạch cặp ray ngắn 160 bác nhé, bác ở Tây Sơn đúng ko ạ mai cháu qua lấy khi nào được ạ

----------


## dobinh1961

> bác cho cháu  gạch cặp ray ngắn 160 bác nhé, bác ở Tây Sơn đúng ko ạ mai cháu qua lấy khi nào được ạ


Bộ kia có gạch rồi xẽ để cho bộ khác trong giờ hành chính đi làm trưa chiều có nhà

----------


## Nguyễn Đại

Vâng, thế Bác cho cháu gạch 1 bộ dài nhé, chiều 6h cháu qua nhà Bác cháu alo ạ.

----------


## dobinh1961

[QUOTE=dobinh1961;116603]Ray mini bản 9
2 bộ dài 250 con trượt dài 40  bộ
1 bộ ngắn dài 160 còn trượt 30 giá
Mua 3 bộ bao chuyển


0943755199[/QUOTE
Đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

cập nhập hàng vẫn còn ảnh trên

----------


## dobinh1961

> Nsk F28 bước 5 tổng dài470 hành trình 200
> Giá đã bán


bán tiếp nào

----------


## dobinh1961

> còn vài bộ bán nào


Bán tiếp nào

----------


## dobinh1961

> Ụ động máy tiện côn số 3 nặng 17 kg hoạt động tốt
> Giá  1.000.000₫
> Đính kèm 38350
> Đính kèm 38351
> Đính kèm 38352


Giảm giá 800.000₫
Đế dầy 45 tâm lỗ cả đế 145

----------


## dobinh1961

Cập nhập hàng tồn 
Ụ động máy tiện có đã bán
Lục vít còn

----------


## havansony

[QUOTE=dobinh1961;116799]Vẫn còn 2 bộ ray dài
mình mua 1 cặp ray mini bản 9 dài 250 , 0935547431, nhắn số tài khoản ngân hàng qua thứ 2 mình chuyển tiền nhé , thanks
 địa chỉ nhận hàng : hà văn sony   (0935547431) công ty cổ phần nhựa đồng nai miền trung   lô 06 kcn điện nam - điện ngọc ,phường điện ngọc , thị xã điện bàn , tỉnh quảng nam

----------


## dobinh1961

[QUOTE=havansony;117460]


> Vẫn còn 2 bộ ray dài
> mình mua 1 cặp ray mini bản 9 dài 250 , 0935547431, nhắn số tài khoản ngân hàng qua thứ 2 mình chuyển tiền nhé , thanks
>  địa chỉ nhận hàng : hà văn sony   (0935547431) công ty cổ phần nhựa đồng nai miền trung   lô 06 kcn điện nam - điện ngọc ,phường điện ngọc , thị xã điện bàn , tỉnh quảng nam


Tại sao không mua 2 bộ nhỉ hàng ngon như mới không zơ lắc ốc trên con trượt m3 mua 2 bộ bao vận chuyển nếu khó khăn chuyển khoản síp cod phí thu hộ viettel 15.000₫
Tên tôi là đỗ đức bình đt 0943755199 địa chỉ số 10 ngõ 112 tây sơn đống đa hà nội
vietcombank 0011004307244 
chi nhánh sở giao dịch

----------


## MINHAT

Lấy bộ lục giác 10cm bác nhé. Cho stk t2 em chuyển tiền

----------


## Bryan_281989

E gạch cây visme nha a. Mai e liên hệ a nha

----------


## dobinh1961

> E gạch cây visme nha a. Mai e liên hệ a nha


Nhận gạch vít me

----------


## jeanvaljean

> E gạch cây visme nha a. Mai e liên hệ a nha


mua dc cây vitme nhớ hú anh em rửa nha

----------


## dobinh1961

Cập nhập lại lục vít vẫn còn
Đính kèm 39359

----------


## dobinh1961

cập nhập hàng tồn
ray mini đã bán hết
lục vít vẫn còn
khóa khoan còn

----------


## rypnd

Bác có vitme bước 2 không

----------


## dobinh1961

> Bác có vitme bước 2 không


vừa bán hết rồi

----------


## Trung Le

Bạn Rybnd cần vỉme bước 02 kích thước ra sao bạn..minh có fi16-02 cấp c3z ht 110 và 55
Gửi luôn bức hình bạn xem
( THẦY cho con ké nhờ nha thầy)

----------


## dobinh1961

Em yêu khoa học 
Rỗi việc nghịch dại tháo bi vít me xem không lắp lại được ( trước quá ngon không zơ lắc )
Moto nặng khoảng 3 kg đã đấu tụ cắm điện 100v kêu xè xè ( moto sống) không đủ trình độ chạy 
Bán cả 2. Là 300.000₫

----------


## duytrungcdt

[QUOTE=dobinh1961;118228]Em yêu khoa học 
Rỗi việc nghịch dại tháo bi vít me xem không lắp lại được ( trước quá ngon không zơ lắc )
Moto nặng khoảng 3 kg đã đấu tụ cắm điện 100v kêu xè xè ( moto sống) không đủ trình độ chạy 
Bán cả 2. Là 300.000₫ 




[/QUOT

em mua cái này nhé
mai em ck bác 
cả bi bác nhé
thank

----------


## elenercom

Gom bi để lại cho em cây vit me để em nghiên xem có cứu được không đi anh Bình. Thanks

----------


## dobinh1961

> Gom bi để lại cho em cây vit me để em nghiên xem có cứu được không đi anh Bình. Thanks


Yên tâm đi có 1 cây khủng khiếp hơn bi vít me 2 nút  rất dài bị cong giữa tháo 1 nút bi định cắt đôi làm 2 vít me .....sẽ để lại cho em nghiên cứu

----------

elenercom

----------


## dobinh1961

[QUOTE=duytrungcdt;118229]


> Em yêu khoa học 
> Rỗi việc nghịch dại tháo bi vít me xem không lắp lại được ( trước quá ngon không zơ lắc )
> Moto nặng khoảng 3 kg đã đấu tụ cắm điện 100v kêu xè xè ( moto sống) không đủ trình độ chạy 
> Bán cả 2. Là 300.000₫ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> ...


Nhận gạch về nghiên cứu nếu không đúng lời nói nhận lại

----------


## dobinh1961

Hàng tồn 
Khoá nhật đủ loại tạm tính 50.000₫/1
Ba lăng nhật còn nhiều 100.000₫/1
Lục vít đài Loan còn vài bộ
Mũi khoan tháp đài Loan còn

----------


## dobinh1961

Mũi taro nhật hãng yamawa
Hàng như mới
M6 giá 28.000₫
M8 giá 38.000₫

----------


## huyquynhbk

hàng này dùng ngon bác ah

----------


## dobinh1961

> hàng này dùng ngon bác ah


Hàng dùng ngon 1 phát ăn ngay không phải 2 mũi mất thời gian như mới hàng dùng lướt không đúng trả lại

----------


## phuongpham1190

Bác chủ cho em 1 bộ vít 4 cạnh và một bộ lục nhé nhắn số tk vào sdt e chuuển tiền 0983239304

----------


## dobinh1961

> Bác chủ cho em 1 bộ vít 4 cạnh và một bộ lục nhé nhắn số tk vào sdt e chuuển tiền 0983239304



Đã nhắn tin

----------


## dobinh1961

bán tiếp nào

----------


## kemxoi

> bán tiếp nào


Ôi, htrc em đi tìm chỗ taro ren hệ Anh mà ko xưởng nào có  :Frown:  để rảnh tranh thủ qua anh làm 1 cái mũi 6 với 1 cái mũi 8  :Big Grin:  cái này bước ren hệ inch đúng ko anh?

----------


## dobinh1961

> Ôi, htrc em đi tìm chỗ taro ren hệ Anh mà ko xưởng nào có  để rảnh tranh thủ qua anh làm 1 cái mũi 6 với 1 cái mũi 8  cái này bước ren hệ inch đúng ko anh?


Mũi taro thông dụng
M6*1
M8*1.25


Nhà cũng có 1 số mũi taro đề 1/2. 3/8.....không  phổ thông

----------

kemxoi

----------


## pvkhai

> Mũi taro thông dụng
> M6*1
> M8*1.25
> Đính kèm 39870
> 
> Nhà cũng có 1 số mũi taro đề 1/2. 3/8.....không  phổ thông


Gạch 10 mũi 6*1 và 3 mũi 8*1.25 OK?
Thanks.

----------


## dobinh1961

> Gạch 10 mũi 6*1 và 3 mũi 8*1.25 OK?
> Thanks.


Nhận gạch
Tên tôi là đỗ đức bình đt 0943755199 địa chỉ số 10 ngõ 112 tây sơn đống đa hà nội
vietcombank 0011004307244 
chi nhánh sở giao dịch

----------


## BKH

Mũi taro thông dụng
M6*1
M8*1.25
Đính kèm 39870

Nhà cũng có 1 số mũi taro đề 1/2. 3/8.....không  phổ thông[/QUOTE]

Em gạch 4 cái M6*1 và 2 cái M8*1.25 nha bác. Bác có M5 ko ạ

----------


## dobinh1961

> Mũi taro thông dụng
> M6*1
> M8*1.25
> Đính kèm 39870
> 
> Nhà cũng có 1 số mũi taro đề 1/2. 3/8.....không  phổ thông


Em gạch 4 cái M6*1 và 2 cái M8*1.25 nha bác. Bác có M5 ko ạ[/QUOTE]
M5*0.8 đắt quá không nhập
Nhận gạch


Hàng vẫn còn 1 ít nữa

----------


## dobinh1961

cập nhập hàng tồn
Mũi taro nhật hãng yamawa
Hàng như mới
M6 giá 28.000₫
M8 giá 38.000₫
lục vít vẫn còn
khóa khoan còn

----------


## dobinh1961

Có 10 tấm thép phẳng (hàng bãi )
Kích thước 370*230*9
Nặng khoảng 6 kg khoan taro ngon
Giá 140.000₫/1

----------


## dobinh1961

> Có 10 tấm thép phẳng (hàng bãi )
> Kích thước 370*230*9
> Nặng khoảng 6 kg khoan taro ngon
> Giá 140.000₫/1


Bán tiếp nào

----------


## dobinh1961

cập nhập hàng tồn
cập nhập hàng tồn
Mũi taro nhật hãng yamawa
Hàng như mới
M6*1 giá 28.000₫
M8*1.25 giá 38.000₫
lục vít khoan đài loan vẫn còn
khóa khoan nhật bãi còn
thép phẳng hàng bãi 370*230*9 giá 140.000d (còn 8)

----------


## pvkhai

> Nhận gạch
> Tên tôi là đỗ đức bình đt 0943755199 địa chỉ số 10 ngõ 112 tây sơn đống đa hà nội
> vietcombank 0011004307244 
> chi nhánh sở giao dịch


Hôm trước gạch xong lại quên, ngày mai sẽ chuyển lúa.
Sorry.

----------

dobinh1961

----------


## dobinh1961

Tên tôi là đỗ đức bình đt 0943755199 địa chỉ số 10 ngõ 112 tây sơn đống đa hà nội
vietcombank 0011004307244 
chi nhánh sở giao dịch
   có đôi điều cần nói anh em mua mà chuyển khoản khó khăn sẽ ship cod (phí thu hộ viettel 15.000d)
   đơn hàng gọn nhẹ ít tiền kể cả anh em mua có 50.000d vẫn phục vụ nhiệt tình
               zolo nhé đỡ tốn

----------


## ktshung

bác cho em 5 mũi M6, 5 mũi M8 loại phổ thông bác nhé...

----------


## dobinh1961

> bác cho em 5 mũi M6, 5 mũi M8 loại phổ thông bác nhé...


Mũi taro phổ thông m6*1 và m8*1.25

Còn gần chục tấm thép phẳng mặt 140.000₫/1tấm

----------


## saudau

Bác Bình cho e rút cục gạch tấm thép nha bác. Sorry bác, nhưng có một tấm thép ship từ chổ bác vào đến e căng quá. E chịu khó tìm trong này vậy.

----------


## dobinh1961

> Bác Bình cho e rút cục gạch tấm thép nha bác. Sorry bác, nhưng có một tấm thép ship từ chổ bác vào đến e căng quá. E chịu khó tìm trong này vậy.


đúng là tiền ship  bằng giá trị hơn nửa tấm khoảng 80.000d 
cái này phải mua nhiều mới ổn

----------


## Mới CNC

Gửi kết bạn zalo vs bác mà chẳng thấy ý kiến gì. Tính mua mấy thứ.

----------


## dobinh1961

> Gửi kết bạn zalo vs bác mà chẳng thấy ý kiến gì. Tính mua mấy thứ.


có rồi đấy
lục vít đài loan

----------


## dobinh1961

> Mũi taro nhật hãng yamawa
> Hàng như mới
> M6 giá 28.000₫
> M8 giá 38.000₫
> Đính kèm 39792


hàng vẫn còn nhé

----------


## son_heinz

Bác Bình có cái đầu vít loại này ko ạ

----------


## dobinh1961

> Bác Bình có cái đầu vít loại này ko ạ


chụp mờ quá có phải loại này không

----------


## GORLAK

Nếu chuôi là 4mm thì mình đang có một đống, hàng Japan.

----------


## luongtu1983

giá thế nào bác

----------


## luongtu1983

> Nếu chuôi là 4mm thì mình đang có một đống, hàng Japan.
> Đính kèm 40249


giá thế nào bác

----------


## dobinh1961

Loại này vít cánh bướm chân tròn


có cả chuôi 4 và 5

----------


## dobinh1961

cập nhập hàng tồn
Mũi taro nhật hãng yamawa
Hàng như mới
M6*1 giá 28.000₫
M8*1.25 giá 38.000₫
lục vít khoan đài loan vẫn còn
khóa khoan nhật bãi còn
thép phẳng hàng bãi 370*230*9 giá 140.000d (còn 8)

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz4kMcje8LN

----------


## dobinh1961

. Giá bán chưa có phí vc chậm viettel
tk vietcombank 0011004307244chi nhánh sở giao dịch
đỗ đức bình số 10 ngõ 112 tây sơn đống đa hn
dt 0943755199
Sinh năm 1961

----------


## son_heinz

Em làm mobile nên cần cái nhỏ hơn. Thank bác Bình

----------

dobinh1961

----------


## Hoàng

> Vít me f20 bước 5 hay 6 hành trình 130 (nếu thay ray hành trình dài hơn) ray bản 9 nhôm dầy 10 
> Giá đã bánĐính kèm 37407Đính kèm 37408Đính kèm 37409


Giá bao nhiêu ạ

----------


## dobinh1961

> Giá bao nhiêu ạ


Bán rồi nhé

----------


## dobinh1961

cập nhập hàng tồn
Mũi taro nhật hãng yamawa
Hàng như mới
M6*1 giá 28.000₫
M8*1.25 giá 38.000₫
lục vít khoan đài loan vẫn còn
khóa khoan nhật bãi còn
thép phẳng hàng bãi 370*230*9 giá 140.000d (còn 8)

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz4kSqQEowd

----------


## dobinh1961

> Có 10 tấm thép phẳng (hàng bãi )
> Kích thước 370*230*9
> Nặng khoảng 6 kg khoan taro ngon
> Giá 140.000₫/1
> Đính kèm 39919
> Đính kèm 39920


Hàng tồn bán nào

----------


## dangkhoi

mua 1 mũi caro 6 và 8 có chuyển ko bác

----------


## dobinh1961

> mua 1 mũi caro 6 và 8 có chuyển ko bác


Phục vụ khách kể cả 1 mũi

----------


## dobinh1961

cập nhập hàng tồn
Mũi taro nhật hãng yamawa
Hàng như mới
M6*1 giá 28.000₫
M8*1.25 giá 38.000₫
lục vít khoan đài loan vẫn còn
khóa khoan nhật bãi còn
thép phẳng hàng bãi 370*230*9 giá 140.000d (còn 8)


Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz4kmtS5ClE

----------


## dobinh1961

Bán tiếp nào

----------


## dobinh1961

Có thêm 10 tấm thép phẳng (hàng bãi )
Kích thước 170*270*10 nặng gần 3.5kg
 khoan taro ngon
Giá 75.000₫/1

----------


## Mới CNC

Bác Bình có Mũi Taro m4,m5 thì ới em nhé!

----------


## dobinh1961

> Bác Bình có Mũi Taro m4,m5 thì ới em nhé!


ok 
như ảnh hành trình 500 nặng khoảng 7kg vít me 12 bước 10 chạy 1 ray bản to không rơ lắc  giá950.000d

----------


## Mới CNC

không có ảnh bác ới.

----------


## dobinh1961

> không có ảnh bác ới.


Ảnh đấy còn gì

----------


## dobinh1961

> ok 
> như ảnh hành trình 500 nặng khoảng 7kg vít me 12 bước 10 chạy 1 ray bản to không rơ lắc  giá950.000d


Thanh lý gấp 900.000₫

----------


## dobinh1961

Bánh xe tải hàng tháo khu công nghiệp còn mới nặng gần 3 kg  tải trọng khoảng 500kg đến 600kg trên 4 bánh
Bánh xe 5 cm mặt bích 7 cm
Giá 450.000₫ /1 bộ mua 2 bộ 850.000₫ mua 3 bộ ......

----------


## dobinh1961

> Bánh xe tải hàng tháo khu công nghiệp còn mới nặng gần 3 kg  tải trọng khoảng 500kg đến 600kg trên 4 bánh
> Bánh xe 5 cm mặt bích 7 cm
> Giá 450.000₫ /1 bộ mua 2 bộ 850.000₫ mua 3 bộ ......


Lắp bàn CNC ngon

----------


## dobinh1961

> Thanh lý gấp 900.000₫


Hàng tồn bán 900.000₫

----------


## dobinh1961

> Bánh xe tải hàng tháo khu công nghiệp còn mới nặng gần 3 kg  tải trọng khoảng 500kg đến 600kg trên 4 bánh
> Bánh xe 5 cm mặt bích 7 cm
> Giá 450.000₫ /1 bộ mua 2 bộ 850.000₫ mua 3 bộ ......


Bán tiếp nào

----------


## ducduy9104

> Đính kèm 38036


Bác có cây nào dưới 6li báo em nhé.

----------


## dobinh1961

> Bác có cây nào dưới 6li báo em nhé.


Quá nhiều chỉ cần đo chính xác f lỗ và kẹp mũi bao nhiêu

----------

